# Arrow rests



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

My current rest is a NAP quicktune 3000 and I'm looking to upgrade. I was thinking a drop-away but they look pretty expensive, and the only thing I understand gives them an edge over other styles is a few more FPS due to no contact with the arrow vanes. So now I'm leaning towards a Whisker Biscuit. I have a couple questions about them;
1. when looking at them on ebay, they seem to fluctuate from $19.99 all the way up to around $70. Whats the difference? Should I be afraid of buying the cheaper $19.99 one?
2. How many times can an arrow be shot out of a whisker biscuit before needing refletching?
3. Some say Large, Medium or Small. Why are there different sizes and what size would I need? Is it the bow that decides the size or the arrow shaft?
-Thanks


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

you should be able to score a cheaper trophy taker drop away rest such as the pronghorn or shakey hunter for not much more than the $20 whisker biscuit. They usually have some for sale at Sportsman's Warehouse. I definitely would not pay $70 for a whisker biscuit. And if you can swing it with price I would go for a limb activated model...they're just more simple in my opinion.


----------



## 73elkhunter (Mar 1, 2012)

I have never gone back to any other type of rest since I first tried a drop away they are easier to tune your bow and you even gain some speed with no resistance. but that is just my opinion you can find a lot of different types of drop away rest in all sorts of price ranges


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

i got a nice QAD from scheels a couple weeks ago for $45 and it was money well spent.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Not all fall aways are created equal. I purchased a 50 dollar model thinking it would be a nice upgrade from the whisker biscuit I started with....but when i had it installed the bow wouldn't tune properly. Sportsmans and the bow shop couldn't get the bow to paper tune because the rest was bouncing back up and hitting the fletchings on my arrows due to the speed, set up and draw length of my bow...keep that in mind while you look

However, I couldn't return the rest so I gave it to my buddy and it worked out fine for him.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i have this rest and I love it. great in price as well.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/QAD-...p+away+rest+&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


----------



## svmoose (Feb 28, 2008)

I switched to a drop-away and haven't looked back. I love it. I prefer the dropaway rests that also contain your arrow. The model I'm currently shooting is the NAP apache, but it was one of the only ones I could find when I bought it. I really like it, it is a little heavy. 

If I were shopping now I'd take a good look at the trophy taker FC Smackdowns among a few others.


----------



## jestanw01 (Jul 2, 2013)

QAD hands down when it comes to fall aways, there is a reason Bowtech, Hoyt, and Mathews have QAD making custom rests fitted specifically for their bows. Full arrow containment and most of their models have the lock down technology so there is no "bounce back". They're in a league of their own in my opinion. The entry level model is around $60 I believe and the ultrarest HDX is around $170 I believe and there is models in between those two prices. I'm a firm believer that when it comes to archery equipment, you get what you pay for. Definitely take a look at them. The reason that I don't like whisker biscuits is the idea that any contact with the arrow is going to have a direct influence on the arrow. I've seen whisker biscuit brushes wear down more on one side then the other when the bow is not properly tuned and when that happens your arrows will be influenced by the brushes greatly upon release and you will find that consistency is non existent. They're hell on vanes too if you get the full whisker biscuit. They will eventually make the vanes have a wave to them and I wouldn't think that would help with arrow flight much.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

+1 for the trophy taker smackdown pro...all metal construction...limb activated.
I shot a QAD for a year, but the plastic construction always bothered me...other than that it is a quality product as well...you get it??? _quality_ product...;-)


----------



## lunkerjunker (Aug 8, 2011)

+1 For the biscuit!!!!! Don't let the prior comments deter you, the whisker biscuit is a great rest. No moving parts, full containment and accurate. Yes I said accurate. It's as accurate as most hunters will ever need. I've had 2 that I bought on AT and both are still performing perfectly. 
The size of the biscuit (s,m,l) is related to arrow shaft size. I shoot Carbon arrows and I use the medium. My old bow has a large and my brother shoots carbon through that and it still works great. Check the manufacturer website to see what they recommend for the arrow you shoot.
I bought mine used 2 years ago and the bristles have yet to wear down. If you shoot a ton I guess it's gonna happen but you can get the replacement whiskers for around $30 I think but I'm thinking its a few thousand shots probably more, no idea. I shoot pretty often and mine is still good after 2 years. I practice out to about 60 yds and its good.
As far as vanes go, I shoot blazer type vanes and I've never had a problem with losing vanes or warped vanes. I can see if you shoot 4 in vanes you might get some warping. Shoot blazers or similar 2 in vanes and no prob.

I am no tuning expert and I shoot great with this rest. Sure a drop away might be more accurate. But for many hunters and shooters who aren't going pro anytime soon it is great.

Bottom line is: Simple, full containment and accurate.

P.S. I just saw some on Bass Pro Shops website for $39.00. You can't go wrong at that price. 

Have fun, 

D


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

Recently put a drop away (Rip Cord) on my new bow this year, thought I never would and am quite pleased with it so far. Up until that point, I have used a Whisker Biscuit - a tough act to follow in its own right.


----------



## D_520 (May 5, 2009)

+1 going from Whisker Biscuit to Rip Cord.


----------

